# Soldier Nominated For The Medal of Honor



## tomahawk6 (12 Dec 2006)

Spc McGinnis gave his life for his comrades, its a very special sacrifice that he made. Spc McGinnis will be buried at Arlington. His parents asked that in lieu of memorial donations they ask that something be sent to a service member overseas. A very special soldier/son and special parents. 







Specialist who dove on grenade nominated for Medal of Honor

By Michelle Tan
Staff writer

Spc. Ross A. McGinnis has been nominated by his commanders for the Medal of Honor, said Maj. Sean Ryan, a spokesman for 2nd Brigade Combat Team, 2nd Infantry Division.

On Dec. 4, while on duty in Baghdad, Iraq, McGinnis used his body to smother a grenade, saving the lives of four fellow soldiers. McGinnis died from the blast.

McGinnis, 19, was assigned to Company C, 1st Battalion, 26th Infantry Regiment, which is attached to 2nd BCT.

Only one soldier and one Marine have received the Medal of Honor since the beginning of the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq, and there has been debate about why there have been so few recipients of the nation’s highest award for valor.

According to information provided Tuesday by Multi-National Division-Baghdad, McGinnis was manning the gunner’s hatch when an insurgent tossed a grenade from above. The grenade flew past McGinnis and down through the hatch before lodging near the radio.

His platoon sergeant, Sgt. 1st Class Cedric Thomas, was in the vehicle at the time.

McGinnis “yelled, ‘Grenade. … It’s in the truck,’” Thomas said. “I looked out of the corner of my eye as I was crouching down and I saw him pin it down.”

McGinnis, who was from Knox, Pa, could have escaped the blast, Thomas said. 


“He had time to jump out of the truck,” he said. “He chose not to. He gave his life to save his crew and his platoon sergeant. He’s a hero.”

Three of the soldiers in the vehicle with McGinnis have returned to duty after suffering minor injuries. The fourth is recovering in Germany.

McGinnis, the youngest soldier in his company, was approved Monday for a Silver Star, the nation’s third highest award for valor, according to a press release from MND-B. In it, he was referred to as a private first class. McGinnis was promoted to E-4 the morning he died.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Dec 2006)




----------



## gaspasser (12 Dec 2006)

RIP soldier, you've done your duty.


----------



## GAP (13 Dec 2006)




----------



## 3rd Horseman (13 Dec 2006)

Such Valour...Im speechless.


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Dec 2006)

Only 19! 

Loyal and dedicated to the end. Truly he had more guts than many. The CMH for this man would be an honour not only to remember him by his family, and all who knew him, including his PL and Unit, plus the US Army as a whole. Although a split second decision, I am sure Ross knew the consequences of his actions. He literally gave his life for others.

At 19, when one has some free time, regardless of whether you're a student, apprentice carpenter, or in this case a soldier, one should be out drinking with his mates, talking about the women out there, enjoying ones hobbies and passtimes, or tuning up his car while listening to his favourite CD, like most 19 yr olds, like I did, except it was 8 tracks or casettes. Not much has changed, 19yr olds are still that.

I am sure, for the rest of his days, every day, his PL SGT will never forget the sacrifice Ross made for his friends! I certainally would not!


Regards,

Wes


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 Dec 2006)

Wes

I tried PMing you...but I get an error.  Hope all is well!

Stick on the ice...

MRM


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Dec 2006)

Ya, its wierd, a few others are saying the same, later today, I'll PM Mike and see if he can fix it, as its happened before.

Stick on ice, ha! its almost 0 degrees C this am!

Its just before 0600 here now.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 Dec 2006)

Roger that.  Hope you get it fixed.  Can't wait to hear about your 'lil cavation...err....vacation...

*edit.  sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Good2Golf (14 Dec 2006)

RIP Sfc McGinnis!  

That is true valour!


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (14 Dec 2006)

http://www.navytimes.com/story.php?f=1-292925-2419591.php


----------



## xo31@711ret (14 Dec 2006)

I'm speech less... Truly a hero in all sense of the word....RIP Soldior


----------



## MikeL (14 Dec 2006)

> Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Dec 2006)




----------



## Rice0031 (3 Jan 2007)

Wow, I am speechless. This guys showed pure selflessness, and I hope his friends never forget him. RIP.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/01/01/AR2007010100759.html


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Jan 2007)

I read this in the Stars and Stripes recently, and I do believe it was in the 1st Cav Div's rag too.

Brave things happen here every day, and it really makes one feel humble. I does me, thats for sure.

Regards,

Wes


----------

